# a keyboard chord dictionary/encyclopedia that has both a c# section and a Db section



## blank

i have a decent keyboard chord dictionary but sometimes i wish that it had sections for both c# chords and Db chords or both f# chords and Gb chords rather than combining the two into one segment. In other words i would like a chord dictionary that does not combine 2 notes into one section. i realize that most people wanting a chord dictionary would not care and so there may not be one on the market but i just thought i'd ask. thank you.


----------



## Ike

Hate seeing a post with no responses.  So I checked my 2 chords books, and even my Hanon (which has only scales, of course, no chords), but none of them gave the chords you wanted. So I did some online searching. Couldn't find any chord books that would help, but did find two other items that might. First, there is an iOS app that claims to be very comprehensive. Whether a smartphone app would be of any use to you, I don't know... nor do I know if it actually lists C# or F# separately. The app comes from EUMLab, and a link to it can be found on that website. Perhaps a member of the forum has this app, and can say if it lists the chords separately.

The other option is online web pages. Perhaps you might want to print information off one of these. For example, http://www.piano-keyboard-guide.com/key-of-c-sharp.html gives the triads and seventh chords for all the degrees of C#.

I don't know if any of this will help, but here's hoping!


----------

